# Rev. Kensho Furuya



## Dr. C (Mar 7, 2007)

Aikido Sensei Rev. Kensho Furuya died in his dojo in Los Angeles on Tuesday, March 6, 2007. Sensei Furuya was a well known practitioner of both Aikido and Iaido and had practiced for over 40 years. His dojo, Aikido Center of Los Angeles, was a showpiece with original woods all imported from Japan. In addition to being a martial artist, Rev. Furuya was a Zen priest.

As a 6th dan in both Aikido and Iaido, Sensei Furuya taught thousands over the years, and was a well regarded writer and magazine columnist. Absolutely dedicated to his art he represented one of the last remaining veterans who taught in the "old ways" and never compromised his high standards.

We in the martial arts community will greatly miss Sensei Furuya and hope we can strive to maintain his high standard. My condolences to all of his students. May his spirit rest in peace.

Respectfully,
Dr. C.


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 7, 2007)

My deepest condolences on the loss of a great teacher. :asian:


----------



## bydand (Mar 7, 2007)

:asian:.


----------



## Tames D (Mar 7, 2007)

A great loss. My condolences.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 8, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Don Roley (Mar 8, 2007)

Oh crap.

He was one of the guys I loved to read because he was knowledgeable and did not spend even a single word trying to build up his ego or status. That made him a rare writer in the popular martial art press.


----------



## CoryKS (Mar 8, 2007)

:asian:  I greatly enjoyed his book Kodo Ancient Ways.  My condolences to his students.


----------



## Catalyst (Mar 8, 2007)

:asian:


----------

